# Creme cheese /Marscapone



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

Has anyone ever taken a regular cheesecake recipie and substituted the creme cheese for Marsacapone instead?

I want to use Marscapone instead of the regular creme cheese for our Christmas dinner desert , I think the marscapone is a nicer smoother taste

thx all


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I find marscapone a little to expensive to use exclusively, but there are many recipes out there that use a combination of both. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

You can make your own mascarpone too. You need heavy cream and tartaric acid. It can be done overnight.:chef:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen a number of recipes that do so but I've not made any of them as I getting mascarpone is a special trip. I've eaten a couple of mascarpone cheesecakes at restaurants. They're good. I prefer my home-made cream cheese cheesecake, but my second favorite is the mascarpone cheesecake at Buca Di Beppo. 

As I understand it, mascarpone is not as stiff as cream cheese so you may have to adapt your recipe so it sets properly. An extra egg yolk or two might do the trick or I've seen some recipes that use flour or cornstarch for added strength in setting up. Even in small amounts I think I can taste the flour ones, but I've not tried a cornstarch one.

Phil


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, Yes it is expensive, I only buy it at Christmas as a special treat, for one tub which is not quite 2 cups, (apx 1 cup and half it is $10.00 ) although yesterday I was shopping at found it on sale for 7.00 pr tub... so i had to buy it

I've made cheesecake using marscapone and mixed it with reg creme cheese and there was a considerable difference in texture and taste, I find the marscapone much smoother in texture and not as heavy , that is why i love it

but i have not made one using specifically just marsacpone because of the cost ..


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

I had heard you can sort of make a mock marscapone using, sour creme, regular creme cheese and ricotta....... so i tried it , It was ok, but it still did not have that sweet or velvet feel on the tongue


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

When I was living and cooking in Italy (for Americans) I often would use Marscapone as a substitute because Cream Cheese wasn't available. I would get a good result but wasn't exactly cheesecake like we think of it.

While cheesecake with creamcheese is an america concoction. Cheese cakes and tortes (from differnt soft cheeses) are popular all over Europe. Instead of trying to force an italian ingrediant into an american dish. Try looking for a recipe that capitalizes on the Mascarpone itself. Try seraching for Mascarpone torta or torte or cake etc... bette yet why not make Tiramisu.


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

good idea thx for the tip 

I'll search for a recipie using strictly marscapone


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I have seen Giada Everday Italian uses mascarpone for all her dishes. Search the foodnetwork recipe or "everday Italian". I find that she substitutes using mascarpon on American dishes to call it Italian. Hope it helps!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You do realize that cream cheese has about 30-32% butterfat, and mascarpone around 48%. A little is nice, but a slice of mascarpone cheesecake is going to give your guests the "lead balloon" feeling after they eat it...


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

and a "tussle" to get to the Loo!:blush:


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

you get the balloon feeling after eating regular creme cheese too

so why not get it from something that tastes supberb..... in comparrison that taste ok

IMO the difference in taste and texture is worth it


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

why? I do not have to go to the loo after eating marscapone cheesecakes lol


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I haven't tried it myself but just doing a quick check on Google there seems to be a lot of recipes on the net for Mascarpone Cheesecake.


----------

